# More probably obviousl questions lol.



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there anyone or any organisation that it's possible to call and talk to about immigratioin to either the UK or US? 

This forum is an EXCELLENT source of info, but the is little substitute for someone to "run some questions past".


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

You can find a ton of information on WORKgateways and they can get you in contact with visa services and immigration specialists.

Most people who have an expertise in immigration ask to get paid for it. You could also just post all your questions and start a thread.

Also, I just went on the UK border agency website and found a page about their call centre here:

UK Border Agency | Contact centres


----------



## relocationanxiety (Jun 2, 2011)

*Yes there is!*



raceman said:


> Is there anyone or any organisation that it's possible to call and talk to about immigratioin to either the UK or US?
> 
> This forum is an EXCELLENT source of info, but the is little substitute for someone to "run some questions past".


I am currently applying for a UK visa, posted a variety of questions to this forum, received great answers, but still felt I needed a professional opinion. I used Nikki DePrey at DePrey Consulting (google it, I can't post the URL here until after I've made 4 posts). We went through all of my outstanding questions as well as all of the supporting documents that I had gathered in terms of whether they required originals, certifications, etc. She is based in the UK and called me in the US based on an appointment I arranged with her. Telephone consults are 30 quid per half hour. In light of the amount of money you'll be spending on the Visa application itself, it is a a very fair price to pay for the advice you'll get as she is a former UK Embassy employee who personally reviewed these applications for years. For green card applications to the US, I highly recommend retaining a US-based immigration attorney as the process takes a lot longer.

My visa app stats are below and I'll keep the forum posted on the results.

Type of Visa: UK Settlement Visa
Basis: Spouse of UK Citizen
Currently Living: Spouse, myself and child are in the US
Online Application Completed: June 6 2011 - Settlement priority service used
Plan to Submit all Supporting Docs to NY UK Embassy: June 10 2011
Hoping for an answer in 15 business days based on the priority service.

I'm also simultaneously applying for my daughter's UK passport, so it's paperwork city around here.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Have your husband apply for your daughters UK passport in England that's what we did with our daughters it's cheaper, faster, and alot less paperwork


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> Have your husband apply for your daughters UK passport in England that's what we did with our daughters it's cheaper, faster, and alot less paperwork


But your daughter has to be in UK on the day you apply for her passport.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope she was in the US


----------



## tbonetedh (Jul 13, 2010)

relocationanxiety said:


> I am currently applying for a UK visa, posted a variety of questions to this forum, received great answers, but still felt I needed a professional opinion. I used Nikki DePrey at DePrey Consulting (google it, I can't post the URL here until after I've made 4 posts). We went through all of my outstanding questions as well as all of the supporting documents that I had gathered in terms of whether they required originals, certifications, etc. She is based in the UK and called me in the US based on an appointment I arranged with her. Telephone consults are 30 quid per half hour. In light of the amount of money you'll be spending on the Visa application itself, it is a a very fair price to pay for the advice you'll get as she is a former UK Embassy employee who personally reviewed these applications for years. For green card applications to the US, I highly recommend retaining a US-based immigration attorney as the process takes a lot longer.
> 
> My visa app stats are below and I'll keep the forum posted on the results.
> 
> ...




I also am planning to use DePrey, when i have my paperwork gathered, as a review of my documentation... UK Immigration, UK Visas & UK Work Permits | de Prey Consulting


----------



## relocationanxiety (Jun 2, 2011)

Angelkissedxx said:


> Nope she was in the US


My husband does not reside in the UK. He resides in the US. So he can't apply in person in the UK for her passport.

My situation is basically that we plan to move at the end of August, and I had three options:

1. My husband travels on his UK passport, I travel on my settlement visa and US passport (touch wood) and my daughter travels on a US passport with no Visa. We apply for her UK passport once in the UK. We risk having UKBA turn her down for entry at the airport. A small risk, but existent nonetheless.
2. We apply for the UK passport in the US before we leave.
3. We apply for her to have a settlement visa - an expensive and unnecessary route I think since she is technically a dual citizen.

In the long run, I have chosen option 2 because it will allow her to enter the UK as a citizen not a visitor and preclude any possible issues during entry. I have to think the difference in cost between applying in the US versus the UK for a passport is not significant enough to risk issues with our entry into the UK in August. Aside from which, I don't have that option unless her grandmother could apply for it in person in the UK without any of her parents being present. And now that I write that, you can be sure I will investigate whether or not it is possibility from a timing rather than cost perspective....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> Nope she was in the US


Then your husband broke the condition of application. When applying for a passport in UK, the applicant has to declare that the person the passport is for is in UK on the day of application. It's on every application form. 
In most cases of course the IPS (passport issuing agency) don't do a check to see if the intended holder is in UK, and a passport is issued when the application otherwise meets all the requirements. But they retain the right to do so, and a fraudulent application can have consequences when detected.
Ok, you have her passport now, but just remember next time you wish to renew her passport. She has to be on UK soil when application is made there, or it has to be done through your nearest British consulate that handles passport applications.


----------



## relocationanxiety (Jun 2, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Then your husband broke the condition of application. When applying for a passport in UK, the applicant has to declare that the person the passport is for is in UK on the day of application. It's on every application form.
> In most cases of course the IPS (passport issuing agency) don't do a check to see if the intended holder is in UK, and a passport is issued when the application otherwise meets all the requirements. But they retain the right to do so, and a fraudulent application can have consequences when detected.
> Ok, you have her passport now, but just remember next time you wish to renew her passport. She has to be on UK soil when application is made there, or it has to be done through your nearest British consulate that handles passport applications.


Which tells me that I don't even have to investigate it - I will apply for her passport from the US.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

No we called the British Consolate it's completely legal all we did was include her birth certificate with my husbands name on it to prove that she's allowed a UK passport via his nationality and our marriage certificate and the application form I assure you we wouldn't have done this if it wasn't allowed we researched our options first


----------



## relocationanxiety (Jun 2, 2011)

Angelkissedxx said:


> No we called the British Consolate it's completely legal all we did was include her birth certificate with my husbands name on it to prove that she's allowed a UK passport via his nationality and our marriage certificate and the application form I assure you we wouldn't have done this if it wasn't allowed we researched our options first


Hmm, so I wonder again whether or not a grandmother could make the application with all required docs.


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I would assume so you and your husband would both have to fill out parental consent forms stating that you give her your permission to get your daughter's passport and have them notarized which in the US is a breeze many people are qualified to notarize even your local police station or bank and it'll be fairly cheap around $10 per document


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

relocationanxiety said:


> Hmm, so I wonder again whether or not a grandmother could make the application with all required docs.


No, only a parent can make an application, usually the mother if they aren't married, and they have to be in UK to apply there. A grandmother can't, unless she has the custody of the child by court order:

'IPS will issue a passport for a child if the application is made by:
•either parent (provided the parent making the application has parental responsibility)
•another person with parental responsibility'

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelA...plyingforaneworrenewedchildpassport/DG_174106


----------



## Angelkissedxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the parent thing may be correct but I know for a fact that my daughter didn't have to be in the UK just her dad do with that what you will I'm just saying we spoke to the British Consolate who said it wasn't a problem


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Angelkissedxx said:


> Well the parent thing may be correct but I know for a fact that my daughter didn't have to be in the UK just her dad do with that what you will I'm just saying we spoke to the British Consolate who said it wasn't a problem


I believe you, but all the application forms I've seen have a declaration that the person the passport is for is in UK on the day of application.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Joppa said:


> I believe you, but all the application forms I've seen have a declaration that the person the passport is for is in UK on the day of application.


Not sure what the forms are like, but it's pretty common procedure for consulates abroad to issue passports for children born to their nationals resident overseas. Then again, there is a thing on the US passport application where you're supposed to swear that you have not taken any other nationality since the last time you renewed your passport. The US consulate tells you specifically NOT to fill out that part of the form if you're applying to renew from outside the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

